# Hi!



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi there,

I was kindly asked my Rachael and Doug to say hello on Muscle chat.

I've recently joined Extreme Nutrition (thank you so much for having me!) and i'm currently training to compete at the IFBB World Championships in Italy, October 2009 (I believe i'll be in the tall bodyfitness category). I'm about 7 weeks out right now.. It's been quite a journey this time round, but i'm looking forward to representing the UK as best I can, and hopefully make Extreme Nutrition - and all those supporting me proud. I can only try my best :high5:

I can see some great ladies posting on the forum already, so i'll look forward to joining in some of the chats.

All the best, Lou x


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey welcome chick.. Extreme really are the best.. XXXI woudnt be half the person I am without them.. may sound cheesy, but its the truth.X


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome louise, thank your for posting










this photo is louise winning the bodyfitness class at the 2008 UKBFF british, a perfect look for bodyfitness hopefully they will carry on the trend for bodyfitness girls been a bit harder and leaner in the coming years.










a lovely model shot










can you believe this is lousie in the off season!!

xx


----------



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh my! I've not really had proper off season pictures done before so I thought I would do this year.

I attached a picture of me which was taken at 10 weeks out. Sorry I have my eyes shut !

I'm about 7 weeks out from the competition now, it's on the same weekend as the British Finals - but out in Italy.

Lou x


----------



## Louise (Feb 27, 2009)

Wendy said:


> Hey welcome chick.. Extreme really are the best.. XXXI woudnt be half the person I am without them.. may sound cheesy, but its the truth.X


Thanks Wendy,

I'm really pleased to have joined Extreme. I think they represent some of the best female competitors the UK has to offer, so I was so pleased when Extreme asked me to come on board.

I've just started using Extreme Pro 6 - which is quite luxury I might add! I'm currently using the banana, but I think i will also be using the chocolate soon.

I've also started quite a trend in the gym for using Liquid Fury....... wow what a product that is!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

LouLou said:


> Thanks Wendy,
> 
> I'm really pleased to have joined Extreme. I think they represent some of the best female competitors the UK has to offer, so I was so pleased when Extreme asked me to come on board.
> 
> ...


im with you on that louise dougie and jo took me on the second year i did the britain and didnt place very well they obviously saw a bit of potential in me! and since then really helped me and shane not just with supplements but with us both competing.

the chocolate pro 6 is lovely louise, certainly get choc next time i put ice and a spoon of coffee in mine kind of like an iced coffee.

xx


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Ladies, I'm glad to have you all as members of the team, we have the not only the best female, figure, bodyfitnesas, physique and toned figure girls in the country with us.

Having dated several female bodybuilders I knowhow hard you all work at getting ready to compete and often have kids and jobs along with all the other stuff that comes along with being a woman that men tend not to bother about (looking good and housework!) so I know you have it just as hard if not harder than the guys.

Then you have to faces judges who don't always know what they are looking for, hence the judging being all over the place so I sympathise with you all in that matter.

You all deserve respect and recognition for all you achieve and Extreme Nutrition recognises that, when the owners Mrs is a former British champ I would never be allowed to overlook you ladies and your hard work.

I want to thank you all for flying the flag for Extreme, its nice to know we are able to play a part in your success.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum =]


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

welcome aboard lou lou and may you rise above everyone else in the name of ultimate nutrition and uk of course lol


----------



## Wendy1466867972 (Aug 14, 2009)

HILou Lou, i have strawberry flavour everything!!! but im thinking of the chocolate,..MMM great pics by the way.. I would love to come and see you and shout on for you.. Hey Doug.. thanks for those words mate.. means alot,, yeah have my own two kids and now Im a child minder DUH!!!! The gym is my place of sanity!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

Extreme said:


> Ladies, I'm glad to have you all as members of the team, we have the not only the best female, figure, bodyfitnesas, physique and toned figure girls in the country with us.
> 
> Having dated several female bodybuilders I knowhow hard you all work at getting ready to compete and often have kids and jobs along with all the other stuff that comes along with being a woman that men tend not to bother about (looking good and housework!) so I know you have it just as hard if not harder than the guys.
> 
> ...


thank you, glad to be part of extreme, i have another theory why you have all us ladies signed up with extreme!!!!!

xx


----------



## Zee1436114538 (Sep 11, 2007)

Saw Lou at her gym a couple of weeks ago i have to say she is looking amazing, Good luck Lou


----------

